# busy day for the dog...



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

my faulkner cur, lightfoot 7 out of 9 trees for afternoon


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Very nice! What kind of dog is it?


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

Don't know much about faulkners but I have a friend with one. What is its breeding?


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

OK, I've seen a couple threads with guys using dogs for squirrels, I must be naive, I've never heard of it before. How do the dogs work? How do you train them? Can any breed learn how to do it? I'm intrigued. I just bought a Ruger 10-22 and want to start squirrel hunting more. Don't mean to hijack, but figured you guys would know. By the way nice mess of squirrels


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

The best way I have found to describe it is its like **** hunting but during the day for squirrels. It is a blast. Heck most squirrel dogs make great **** dogs also. The biggest difference that you will hear is that feists and most curs are silent on track. When they bark they are treed.

Here is a chance for you to try it:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=362244

Its a great group of guys and gals that have fun. Very family oriented. Kids do most of the shootin. Potluck afterwards. I am a member and some of my best hunts are at the buddy hunts or with friends that I have made from the club.

There website is:

http://michigansquirreldogassociation.mysite.com/


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

Thats very cool. I have never hunted bushy tails with dogs, but it looks like a blast. Is it kind of like **** hunting, but druing the day?


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

the faulkner cur usually is black and white in any combination. this one is from haleys comet and gleasons ruby from gleason's kennel in stanton, michigan. 

as for hunting with dogs, its alot of fun. not every dog will track and tree them but many will. Most hounds will do it, before i got this cur my beagle would track and tree squirrels which is uncommon for a beagle to tree. if you are interested in a squirrel dog look for a dog that is used for a tree dog or they will not have the natural ability to find and locate a squirrel in a tree. especially for those squirrels that jump trees. the best way to train them is to get them out at a young age, 6-12 months and let them run the woods spot and shoot squirrels out to them, but make sure the dog is tied at the tree and sees the squirrel fall out. If the dog will hunt it naturally should pick up on the scent of the squirrel on the ground. the more squirrels shot out the better it will get. ive had this dog since it was 2, my cousin got him from my grandpa when it was a pup and didnt do anything with him, i took it and in 2 and a half years i have now turned him into the dog i want him to be, over 150 squirrels including this season is a great way to train a dog. Like No. 4 shot said, curs are silent. and what makes this one special is he wont bark unless he sees the squirrel or is out of sight from the hunters. He is a hard stand on tree dog and most of the time there is a squirrel in the tree. so usually i dont scare the squirrels with a barking dog i just go through the woods and the only noise is the shot of my 10-22. If you havent hunted with a dog, you should try it its a great way to spend a day.


No.4shot said:


> Don't know much about faulkners but I have a friend with one. What is its breeding?


----------

